# 45 Vinyl Records



## debodun (Jul 6, 2021)

Little Golden Records that go WAY back, also some pop artists from the 50s & 60s including Chubby Checker, Elvis and The Beatles. No nibbles on my ad yet.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 6, 2021)

I can see this collection going quickly.

Vinyl is HUGE, and yellow vinyl is super popular among collectors!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

Yep I still have most of my original 45's from my teens & twenties...all in the same  singles boxes I had as a teen


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 6, 2021)

I got a box of about 80 of those 45s.  Most of them from the 50s and 60s.  One day I'm going to put them on a USB stick.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can see this collection going quickly.
> 
> Vinyl is HUGE, and yellow vinyl is super popular among collectors!


I have a few yellow vinyls, quite a few, pride of place:


Only five singles of Elvis Presley were ever released on Sun Records.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> I got a box of about 80 of those 45s.  Most of them from the 50s and 60s.  One day I'm going to put them on a USB stick.


why would you want to ?... they'll be all crackly..you can find better quality versions of the same music online ( spotify) and add it to a USB stick if you wish


----------



## asp3 (Jul 6, 2021)

Strangely enough before seeing this post I got out my 45s earlier today to take a look at them.  I have about 20 and most of mine are from the 70's.  I think the most valuable will be the Devo Mongoloid/Jocko Homo single.  I'm not sure if it's a first or second pressing but it appears it might be worth anywhere between $10 and $35.  I'll probably take it to the used record store to see how much they'll give me for it and some of my other ones.

I don't ever play them anymore, so I might as well sell them to get some money to buy more CDs or digital music that I want.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jul 6, 2021)

I've collected every 45 rpm Elvis record he made I think. I did hear one on the radio about 2 weeks ago in the car that I never heard before & I forgot the name.

I use to have a 45 rpm record player in my 57 Red/White Ford Conv.  Dual pipes & 245 police interceptor engine.   I tied the output from it into the radio output drivers & it played through my car speakers.  Wish I still had that car & audio setup now.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2021)

I have so many 45's because my Dad's friend's job was filling juke boxes. When he was done he would come over our house and give me and my sister all the records he took out of the juke boxes. They are all from the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> why would you want to ?... they'll be all crackly..you can find better quality versions of the same music online ( spotify) and add it to a USB stick if you wish


Crackley is all part of the experience of those old records.  That's the way it was.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Aug 14, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I have so many 45's because my Dad's friend's job was filling juke boxes. When he was done he would come over our house and give me and my sister all the records he took out of the juke boxes. They are all from the 50's and 60's.


Me too.  Did you ever get any that were almost bald because they'd been played so much?  I don't have any of them any more, but the majority of them weren't to my taste and the ones I liked were pretty close to the end of their life.  The records we got were after his 4 kids got first pick.


----------

